# He ate some cellophane



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Call a vet to ask*

Call a vet or an emergency vet and tell them what happened.
I'm concerned it could wrap around his intestines.

Is he eating and drinking ok?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

I dont know what you should do but I hope he is ok..


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Did he eat a small piece or a length of it? Anything with length could be a problem. Ask your Vet if you can use hydrogen peroxide to make him throw it up. My concern with it coming back up would be choking. Check with your Vet. Good luck.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Marleys mummy said:


> Marley (really need to change his name)! Just ate some cellophane :doh:. What can I do? DO I need to do anything??


If your timestamp is correct it's probably too late (30 minutes) to induce vomiting - which I have done for saran wrap. Did you call your local ER vet? They still might tell you to induce vomiting....
Erica


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good luck with Marley being ok from eating the cellaphane.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Any news? Did he throw it up? Good luck... who knows why these odd things look like something good to eat to them.


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

any news? how alarming! that can be bad indeed. 
FWIW my GR once ate a pair of pantyhose and was ok w/o surgery. May it pass safely!
GOOD LUCK
Sarah


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi everyone, I was unable to get in contact with Marleys vet last night, but he seemed OK eating and drinking as normal. This morning he has been eating and drinking and pooping and peeing all as normal and playing. I think it was the wrapper from a cigarette box that he got. This morning we have been out for walks and playing, he seems totally normal. Should I try to find a different vet to take him to today (I think our normal one is on vacation). It's just tough trying to find one that speaks English and isn't going to take advantage of the fact I am a young female on my own worried about my dog.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Quite frankly, if it was just the wrapper off a cigarette box, I'd just wait and let it pass through. If he starts throwing up a lot, then worry. You'd be surprised (and a bit grossed out) by what I find on poop patrol.


----------

